# Pizza De Resistance!.....How Do You Like Yours?



## Meanderer (Oct 4, 2014)

Do you make your own?   Eat out?...or have it delivered?  ..._or are you allergic?_

View attachment 10165


----------



## Falcon (Oct 4, 2014)

Sometimes buy it and take it home; sometimes have it delivered and sometimes make a little one at home.
  Like it with pepperoni, olives and pineapple. Oftentimes it's a meal in itself or just a snack.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 4, 2014)

I like NY style pizza.  We usually do a take out from a good pizzeria in our area, sometimes we have it delivered.  I usually like just a plain cheese pizza, but sometimes I get onions on it.   Regular bacon, pepperoni or sausage is okay, but I rarely desire it with meat.  Don't like anchovies or anything sweet like pineapple on my pizza.  Pesto pizzas are good too.


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 4, 2014)

I just finished watching Cook's County Test Kitchen on PBS, where they made "Grandma's" Pizza.  It is a simple one, using bread dough, cut up tomatoes and shredded cheeses.  Thin crust, large pizza results.  http://www.kcet.org/living/food/the-public-kitchen/weekend-recipe-grandma-pizza.html  I like cheese & pepperoni topping.  Usually buy and pop into oven.   Not too often, but it a treat once in awhile.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 4, 2014)

*New haven style pizza-

*


----------



## Falcon (Oct 4, 2014)

Ooooh,  That looks DEEE LISH  RadishRose.


----------



## Pappy (Oct 4, 2014)

Drool, drool. Now I need a pizza. Papa Johns and Pizza Hut delivery. Pepperoni and sausage is the way we go.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Oct 7, 2014)

I don't like pizza.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Oct 7, 2014)

Pesto with roasted red pepper. Having it for dinner tonight in fact. I just buy the Boboli pizza crusts. Tried making my own izza dough a couple of weeks ago,when the 14 yo and 6 yo foster girls were here and we all just started laughing,the crust was sooo awful. I tried to make whole wheat but it just didn`t work. The more we tried to eat it,the harder we laughed. Good thing we had plenty of ice cream on hand for dessert!


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 7, 2014)

Whole wheatttttt pizza crustttttt?


----------



## AprilT (Oct 7, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> I like NY style pizza.  We usually do a take out from a good pizzeria in our area, sometimes we have it delivered.  I usually like just a plain cheese pizza, but sometimes I get onions on it.   Regular bacon, pepperoni or sausage is okay, but I rarely desire it with meat.  Don't like anchovies or anything sweet like pineapple on my pizza.  Pesto pizzas are good too.




^ This is my pizza of choice, it's what I will order first, but after that first slice just as it is, I'm open to adding other toppings.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Oct 7, 2014)

Meanderer said:


> Whole wheatttttt pizza crustttttt?



It`s really good if you buy the Boboli one. Mine was awful though lol....


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 8, 2014)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> It`s really good if you buy the Boboli one. Mine was awful though lol....


Boboli...we will have to try it.  Thanks Mrs.R.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Oct 8, 2014)

Last night we put it on our pizza stone and put it on our new gas grill (our old one was too small). It was awesome! Cooked in 5 minutes and had an extra flavor to it that the oven doesn`t give. Might try just putting it directly on the grill next time though because my stone is now black-not sure if there is anything that will remove it...


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Oct 8, 2014)

Meanderer said:


> Boboli...we will have to try it.  Thanks Mrs.R.



Here`s what you`re looking for. They also have Thin Crust,Whole Wheat Crust and Minis-in case you each want different toppings.


----------



## oakapple (Oct 9, 2014)

We don't buy it from a take away, it's so expensive [£10 at least per pizza.] Don't make it either, just buy some frozen ones from the supermarket to keep in for when we are too tired/busy to cook. This is about once every 2 months.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Oct 18, 2014)

Krogers has their self-rising crust pizza in the frozen foods, and when we get those, I usually buy the one with everything, and then add more "everything" before we bake it. I like extra green peppers and onions, mushrooms , and anchovies. I add more italian seasoning, and more shredded cheese on top, and then we bake it. While it is cooking, I slice up a tomato really thin, and put that on my slices just before I eat it. 
These are only about $3 for a large pizza, and are much better than the usual cardboard-crust pizza that comes frozen, and costs more. 
Sometimes, we make a pizza-bake with bisquick type crust, and everything on it, and in a deep-dish baking pan (cake pan), and those are delicious, too; and have to be eaten with a fork.


----------



## Twixie (Oct 19, 2014)

I can have everything on a pizza..olives..anchovies..all except pineapple..disgusting..Yuk..and double Yuk..

I hate pineapple..


----------

